# LD lines ferry & Sea France



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Looks like LD lines are interested in taking over Sea France BBC news link


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks interesting.

Dave P


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Looks interesting.
> 
> Dave P


Yes indeed  
I'm booked to travel Dover to Boulogne on Tuesday morning with LD Lines- not a MH but will have a LWB Transit. I believe they have only just started the crossing for non-freight. My last trip in November was with SeaFrance to Calais which was very cheep.

Paul


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

*Sea France*

Sea France have rubbished the claim for a takeover claiming cheap publicity by LD Lines Travel mole link


----------

